# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  بوست//مباراة // الزعيم × الترجي التونسي : دعوات-توقعات-تحليل-متابعة +رابط

## Azhari Siddeeg

*http://www.ustream.tv/channel/azhari-siddeeg1


بسم الله ... وعلي بركه الله .... اللهم أنصر المريخ


الرابط موجود للنقل الاذاعي وتسجيل المباراة ان وجد
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Azhari Siddeeg
					

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/azhari-siddeeg1


بسم الله ... وعلي بركه الله .... اللهم أنصر المريخ


الرابط موجود للنقل الاذاعي وتسجيل المباراة ان وجد



كم أنت رائع اخي أزهري....شكر خاص وعظيم امتنان
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*اللهم أنصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*ازهري رجل المهمات الحرجة.  نحن معاك بكره صوره او صوت.
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*اللهم انصر المريخ نصرا كبيرا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*اللهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ص ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــر المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*اللهم انصرنا ياكريم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتصرين باذن الله تعالى

وفال خير باذن الله الرائع ازهري 


*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*يااااااااارب هدف ثانى يااااااااااااااااااالله
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*دعواتكم ياشباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ضغط رهيييييب يارب الثانى
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*يارب يا كريم هدف تانى
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*يا رافع السماء بلا عمد انصر المريخ نصرا عزيزا يالله
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*(اللهم لك الحمد وإليك المشتكى وأنت المستعان وعليك التكلان ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم )

اللهم نصرك المؤزر لمريخ السودان ياااااااااااااااااااااااااالله
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*رفضت الكره الدخول للشبكه
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*واغا قبل دقيقتين
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الحزر واجب فى الدقائق الاخيرة ياغارزيتو
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*
اللهم نصرك المؤزر لمريخ السودان ياااااااااااااااااااااااااالله
*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*هون يا مهون
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*نهاية المباراه بفوز المريخ بهدف علاء الدين يوسف
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مبرووووووووووووووووووك ياشباااااااااااااب
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*انتهاء المباراة بهدف وحيد من علاء
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الف مبروك 
موعدنا فى مباراة التاهل فى تونس الخضراء ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*نتيجة 1 / 0 
افضل بكثير من نتيجة 1/2
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*مبروووك ونتمنى النصر في المباراة القادمه بتونس
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*عيش الفرح

مبرووووووووك 
وعقبال التاهل فى تونس ان شاااااااءالله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مستوى اكثر من رائع 
اهدرنا مجموعة فرص خاصه فى الشوط الثانى 
نعوض ان شاء الله فى تونس ملحمة التاهل
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*صدقونى المريخ فى تونس حيكون افضل إن شاء الله نتيجة افضل من 2/1
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*انتهت المباراة  بهدف للزعيم   نتيجة معقولة ضد فريق كبير  تأخر دخول عبده جابر    
*

----------


## habashi

*صراحة كدة خروج كوفي ما صحيح لاعب كان عامل ازعاج م عادي لدفاع وحارس الترجي ضفر كان دايش ساي ضيع كور كتير وغلطاتو كلها هحمات مرتده
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*الحمد لله على النصر
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*انا والله متفائل بتأهل المريخ عانينا مع النجم من قبل حتى انتهت المباراة 0/2 وفى تونس انتهت 2/1
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*غارزيتو الذى رايناه مندفعا هجوما فى كل المبارايات كان خائفا فى مباراة اليوم واعطى الترجى اكثر مما يستحق باللعب بمهاجم وحيد وبخمسة لاعبين فى الوسط ولم يمتلك الوسط رغم هذا العدد الكبير
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*عيش الفرح  الآن فقط 
مبرووووووووووووك 
والف مبروووووووووووووووووك
وملياااااااااااااااااااااااار مبرووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*مبرؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤك
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*دعو لما غازيتو لـغارزيتووووووو
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*الوسط جاطواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ضفر
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*ماتنسو ياشباب 
الترجى نادى كبير ومرشح 
وضرب الكبار متعة الزعيم
اذا 
عيش فوز فرح الكبار

ملياااااااااااااااااار مبروووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*يبدو ان   غارزيتو انخدع بكلام الصحافة بقوة هجوم الترجى ولكن الترجى لاهجوم ولا دفاع لو تشجع غرزة وادخل عبده جابر من بداية الشوط التانى كانت النتيجة تكون كبيرة للمريخ هناك دايرين قون العقرب
*

----------


## الخواض الشيخ

*مبروووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*كلام الصاقعة صحيح ، النتيجة جيدة . والنصر آت بإذن الله  تعالى 
*

----------


## Azhari Siddeeg

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snbK...ature=youtu.be
*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*مبروك الفوز
*

----------


## علي حران

*​مبرووووووك للزعيم وتأهلين ان شاءالله
                        	*

----------

